# New Arrivals June 2022 All Day Vapes



## YeOldeOke (22/5/22)

Shipping is, let's say, a bit of a headache at the moment. Routes have closed and costs nearly doubled.

Nonetheless, we shall not be deterred.

Due for June delivery. Will post them as products are created.


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/5/22)

Vandy Vape Berserker V3 (B3) MTL RTA​


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/5/22)

Thunderhead Creations Artemis V2 25mm RDTA​

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (22/5/22)

We are exploring new shipping routes currently. Thinking of setting up our own operation.

We need a Director of Shipping, someone adventurous that can survive on a $/day. We will pay up to 6$/day, so you can have a luxury life!

Experience in driving caravans and sailing Junks essential.





The return trip is empty, so you can utilize that for your own profit. I know an Oom that makes a killer mampoer, no virus will survive it, I'm told. Maybe sell some mampoer to the Chinese? All options are open.

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## YeOldeOke (23/5/22)

Aspire Nautilus GT Mini Tank Atomizer 2.8ml​



Aspire Nautilus 322 Tank Atomizer 3ml​


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/5/22)

Vaporesso GEN 200 Mod Kit With iTank​




Vaporesso GEN 200 Mod​



Vaporesso GEN 80S Mod​




Vaporesso iTank Atomizer 8ml​


----------



## YeOldeOke (24/5/22)

Vapefly Manners II​


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/5/22)

Vapefly Lindwurm RTA Atomizer 5ml​


----------



## YeOldeOke (25/5/22)

Vapefly Alberich MTL RTA Atomizer 3ml/4ml​

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/6/22)

Xtar VC4SL Fast Charger​



Nitecore UM4 USB Charger​



Nitecore Intellicharge i4 (Upgraded)​


----------



## YeOldeOke (9/6/22)

*Restocking......*


Lost Vape Centaurus Quest BF 100W Mod​



​Steam Crave Hadron Lite SBS 100W Mod​



Wotofo Profile 80W/200W Squonk Mod​





Vapefly Kriemhild II 2 Sub Ohm Tank Atomizer (Peace & War)​






Xtar VC8 Charger​





Vapefly Siegfried RTA Atomizer 7ml​




Innokin Ares 2 D24 MTL RTA (Standard & Limited Ed)​





Innokin Zenith Pro Tank, Zenith II and Zlide​




Innokin Coolfire Z80 Box Mod Kit Black​





Geekvape Aegis Max 100W Mod​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (15/6/22)

Now in stock!

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product-category/whats-new/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Akil (6/7/22)

Any idea on when the Lindwurm RTA will be landing?


----------



## YeOldeOke (6/7/22)

@Akil Towards the end of this month.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## YeOldeOke (4/8/22)

@Akil The Lindwurm has landed! 

https://alldayvapes.co.za/product/vapefly-lindwurm-rta-atomizer-5ml/

Reactions: Winner 2


----------



## Munro31 (4/8/22)

@Grumpypixel , right up your ally

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## OnePowerfulCorsa (4/8/22)

@YeOldeOke sir would you consider bringing in the Nitrous RTA from Damnvape?


----------



## Caramia (4/8/22)

YeOldeOke said:


> The Lindwurm has landed


And ordered

Reactions: Like 1


----------

